# HAUNTED RADIO: golden corpse awards, screamfest, face off season 2, hauntcon, & more!



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

*HAUNTED RADIO: golden corpse awards, screamfest, face off season 2, hauntcon, & more!*

This week on Haunted Radio, we are featuring news on ScreamFest LA, A Legendary Haunt Tour, The Haunting, Tom Savini, Hauntcon 2012, the Monroeville Zombies, Zom-B-Rama 2012, Syfy's Face Off season 2, Hatchet 3, and more!!

Then, we give you the complete list of dvd releases for this week, and then, the time has come to announce the winners of our annual Golden Corpse Awards that you, the fans voted for. Then, we induct the four newest members into our Haunted Radio Haunted Hall of Fame!! All of this and more on the October 19 edition of Haunted Radio!!

*Listen to show:* Haunted Radio-101911.mp3

*Website:* http://www.hauntedradiopodcast.com/


----------

